# IPv6 Jail Setup and Routing



## bMalum (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Short: I want in FreeBSD Jails with Private IPv4-Addresses and Global Scope IPv6 Addresses. But iI can't get it to work. I have tried a lot, so iI can only tell you what iI have tried.

For me it is possible to add an interface alias to re0 and I'm also able to ping it from around the world. A also can add the IPv6 Adress to the Jail in the Jail config like this (/usr/local/etc/ezjail/jailname/)


```
export jail_plex_ip="192.168.0.120,2a0x:yyyy:zzzz::12c3:7bff:fe9b:4f00"
```

It is a valid IP (just changed it for the post here). So it would be awesome if someone can tell me what I am doing wrong. Or even a tutorial how to create a Jail with a global IPv6 address would be so awesome for everybody because I was googling a LOT and did not find anything helpful.


----------



## entrop (Jan 15, 2016)

I currently have this working. I have a lo1 cloned interface as described in the handbook and in the config file for the jail in /usr/local/etc/ezjail/, I have a line that is:
`export jail_web_ip="lo1|172.16.13.1,lo1|127.0.1.1,em0|2600:3a01:f000:015c::1"`
You would need to adjust the interface names/IP addresses as required.


----------

